# Palm, back in the saddle again



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/244962/palm-announces-killer-phone.html

"Palm today announced what promises to be the product that finally matches and even betters the Apple iPhone, and certainly looks to be the most important product announced at this year's Consumer Electronics Show."


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"It has been a long time since Palm delivered a truly compelling mobile product. Now, thanks to a snazzy new smartphone design and a retooled, Linux-based OS ready to run it, the company may finally get its shot at redemption...

...Also, with the Palm Pre itching to get out of the gate, Google already on the march with Android, and Apple's iPhone simply running amok, Microsoft will have a much harder time getting anyone to care about Windows Mobile, which still sports a UI that looks like it kissed the business end of an ugly stick."
http://www.bmighty.com/blog/main/archives/2009/01/palm_plots_its.html?cid=nl_bmighty_html

"Palm's webOS Manages Scattered Personal Data
Palm's new operating system is making waves in the mobile arena. When Palm debuted the new Palm Pre last week, it also unveiled the Palm webOS mobile platform.

While the initial buzz surrounded the hardware and operating system, it's the new information-management system that has analysts talking about this week. Synergy is a key feature of webOS that brings information from all the places you store it into one logical view. That means no tracking multiple calendars, contacts or messaging applications."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/nf/20090112/tc_nf/64007


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I had the chance to get my hands on a Palm Pre while at CES. I love it. I'm really disappointed that it's going to be available exclusively from Sprint (at least for now), but it is a sweet phone with a great OS.

We talked about it in the latest podcast, which will be posted tomorrow at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click News on the menu at the top of any TSG page)


----------



## cinchud (May 6, 2005)

Reviews of the new Palm Pre seem very positive. One thing concerns me. I have a lot of old applications that I'm very attached to in my Palm and I understand that the new WebOS will not support old apps. Something was mentioned about a "third party emulator" to cover this. Can you tell me what that means, and what to expect? I like the idea of a combo Palm/Smartphone, but resisted buying the Centro because I heard negative reviews from users.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I think that most developers will be moving their applications into the new platform -- it's much easier to program for. Even so, if there's a program that's no longer being updated, there may be a 3rd party program (called an emulator) that will allow you to run the older programs on the new phone.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

TechGuy said:


> Even so, if there's a program that's no longer being updated, there may be a 3rd party program (called an emulator) that will allow you to run the older programs on the new phone.


Emulator? Can we talk about them here?


----------

